

US skier tossed off team over in-flight urination - americandesi333
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/08/12/national/a075111D09.DTL#ixzz1UqhhHMEa

======
bediger
This seems like an unjust, overly harsh punishment. I mean, who among us has
not urinated in-flight?

~~~
dalke
After all, don't all flights provide - as this one did - 12 year old girls
upon which to urinate?

